# Communication Possibilities



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I just signed on with this carrier and have the 5G device. I just read this tidbit this morning.









T-Mobile phones will connect to Starlink for free starting next year - NewsBreak


SpaceX’s Elon Musk and T-Mobile’s Mike Sievert announced the “technology alliance” at the space company’s Starbase in Texas. “It’s a lot like putting a cellular tower...




share.newsbreak.com


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I sure hope this works out. It sounds to good to be true so..........


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

At least that guy is finally doing something positive with his money.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

"At first the service will only enable text messages, and possibly messaging apps, though Sievert warned that “we haven’t actually begun working with other companies… it’s a bit of a technical problem that we need help from the partner with.” There would probably also be a considerable delay of “half an hour or so” until the message is sent or received. "


----------

